# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  Vietnam's southern

## vietnamtravel

Explore Vietnam's southern wonders on this luxurious journey into one of Southeast Asia's most fascinating regions. You'll begin your laidback Vietnam tour exploring the streets of Ho Chi Minh City and taking in its many striking contrasts. Fabulously delicious restaurants vie for space with street vendors selling remarkable wares, while the city's local markets are juxtaposed against charming colonial architecture. You'll soon discover that Ho Chi Minh is filled with intriguing sites and a fanciful history to match, dating back to the Angkor era when it was named Prei Norkor by the Cambodians before being renamed Saigon under the Nguyen emperors who claimed the city. But although Ho Chi Minh's name has changed over the years, much of its stunning architecture and quaint way of life remains unaltered.

----------


## davidsmith36

Southern Vietnam (Vietnamese: Miền Nam) is one of the three areas inside Vietnam (the other two districts are Northern Vietnam and Central Vietnam).The biggest city in the South is Ho Chi Minh City, the country's biggest city, other real urban areas incorporate Cần Thơ, Biên Hòa.

----------


## flvto

need to know  very well

----------

